
Show HN: Monthly Rentable Gitlab/Jenkins CI Runners - hardwaresofton
https://runnerrental.club
======
sytse
Cool to see this. By the way at GitLab we're planning to charge per minute for
runners [https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ee/issues/3314](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-ee/issues/3314)

~~~
hardwaresofton
Thanks very much for the heads up! Awesome to see that Gitlab is solving this
pain point.

I doubt there's any point to trying to run this service since per-minute
charging is so much more efficient from a cost perspective and is where I was
going to head to as well...

I guess I'll keep this around and see what the per-minute prices are and see
if there's any space there.

------
Ayesh
I don't think any service can beat Hetzner's €3 server with 1vCPU 2GB 20TB
specs.

~~~
hardwaresofton
You'd be right, except Hetzner's €3 server's vCPU is actually _not dedicated_.
Check out their pricing page, and look at "default" vs "dedicated vCPU"[0]
(they start at ~€9/vCPU).

Hetzner is an excellent service by all means (I thoroughly use and enjoy it),
but I'm not sure exactly what the performance of a 1vCPU "default" plan is --
honestly it's probably enough, but noisy neighbors might be a thing.

[0]: [https://www.hetzner.com/cloud](https://www.hetzner.com/cloud)

